# Selling my Fluval spec - need cash for my 40b



## tomgndallas (Nov 13, 2014)

Take a look and let me know if you are interested

http://www.dfwfishbox.com/forums/pr...ad.php?38601-Planted-Fluval-Spec-V-full-setup


----------

